# Aftermarket parts?



## Autobahn Package (Jun 17, 2010)

Are there any companies besides 034 that make aftermarket parts for urs4/urs6?


----------



## euronutt (Jan 20, 2013)

*Here are some...*

http://www.ecstuning.com/

http://www.irozmotorsport.com/

http://apikol.com/


----------



## euronutt (Jan 20, 2013)

*this one too:*

http://www.2bennett.com/


----------



## Autobahn Package (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.efiexpress.com/catalog/


----------



## JHMB6S4 (Feb 16, 2013)

check out jhmotorsports.com and 
http://audizine.com/links/


----------

